# εν τόπω χλοερώ, εν τόπω αναψύξεως = in a place of green pasture, in a place of refreshment



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2011)

Αυτά που λένε στα μνημόσυνα, δηλαδή.
Εδώ βρίσκω ακόμα και συνταγή για koliva, αλλά δεν έχω βρει ακόμα το πλήρες κείμενο. Δεν ξέρω καν αν το Kontakion for the Departed είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Δες κι εδώ:
http://www.christopherklitou.com/the_trisagion_for_the_dead_euchologion_greek_english.htm

in a place of light, in a place of green pasture, in a place of refreshment, from whence pain, sorrow and mourning have fled away.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2011)

Χρειάζομαι επειγόντως διακοπές! Στην ίδια σελίδα πήγα κι εγώ, αλλά είδα μόνο τα ελληνικά, τα αγγλικά ούτε που τα είδα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2011)

Και χαριτολογώντας ο επίσκοπος (άγγλος στην καταγωγή) είπε ότι τώρα μπορούμε όλοι να κατευθυνθούμε in a place of refreshments, δείχνοντας την αίθουσα που μας επερίμεναν αναψυκτικά και ποτά μετά την ομιλία. 

ΥΓ Από αυτή την ομιλία και δώθε, πέρα από το γέλιο, έχω συνδέσει τον τόπο χλοερό με το μπαρ. Ο επίσκοπος φταίει.


----------

